
The Chernobyl Conundrum: Is Radiation as Bad as We Thought? - sergeant3
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/chernobyl-hints-radiation-may-be-less-dangerous-than-thought-a-1088744.html
======
Finnucane
One thing that seems clear in the Chernobyl exclusion zone is that for
wildlife, living with radiation is less bad than living around humans.

